# Would you reccomend buying a Cruze Diesel?



## BUJonathan (Dec 15, 2015)

Hey everyone,

Currently I own a 2012 Mazda3 hatchback. I have a lengthy commute (~40 miles each way, 80% highway) and make a monthly trip from Chicago to Minneapolis to visit my boyfriend in grad school. This means my Mazda already has 110k miles over about 3.5 years of driving. I love the reliability and handling -- I've only had to do routine maintenance so far.

However, I also have a joint condition and after 3 years the car is wearing on me. The characteristics that make the car so fun means the steering is heavy at times (and make my elbows and hands ache some days) and the ride can be harsh (hard on my neck and back). I'm a part time grad student myself, and would love to find a car that doesn't leave me feeling beat by the end of the day so I can focus on my studies.

The Cruze has gotten great reviews for having a smooth, quiet ride, and I like the personality and fuel economy of the diesel engine. However, the diesel reliability is a bit worrisome based on some of the posts here.

Whatever I buy for my next car, I want to make sure it's a decision I can stick with long-term. Are my concerns about reliability overblown? Has the parts availability issue been resolved?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I think you're an ideal candidate for the CTD. If you're concerned take a look at the Gen 2 LT Automatic.


----------



## GlennGlenn (Nov 27, 2015)

7 month owner: (others such as @diesel have a LOT more miles and experience than I do)..................

Likes: Fuel mileage, torque , passing power, braking (CTD has larger brakes than std Cruze), comfort (some dont like front seats, BUT I find them great on trips), WS view, easy to see out of, few if any blindspots, quiet at speed (can hardly hear that engine hummmmmmmm (old Mazda joke) , decent stereom wi-fi is nice, On Star a plus, great in cross winds and windy conditions, no tramlining (following grooves in road), truckers give it big thumbs up when they know its a diesel (mine is badged), when fuel mileage is good, not many stops for fill-ups, 

Dislikes: getting in and out of, car sits low, frequent regens (for me anyway) can become annoying and with resultant loss of fuel mileage, where you live in Chi-Town, like only to find bio diesel which currently is about 40 cents less than regular fuel; need to get a Scan Gauge II if you want to "really" monitor the car ($150.00); fear of long-term reliability with CELs, DEF tank issues,


----------



## BUJonathan (Dec 15, 2015)

obermd said:


> I think you're an ideal candidate for the CTD. If you're concerned take a look at the Gen 2 LT Automatic.


I had a MKIV Volkswagen (Golf R32) before my Mazda. It broke a handful of times per year, and each repair was at least $1,000. As long as the Cruze reliability and repair cost is better than that, I'll be happy.

The "easy" answer to my problem is a Toyota Camry. But I can't bring myself to drive a boring penalty box. I figure the Cruze Diesel at least has some personality.


----------



## OkieTD (Jun 17, 2014)

Bought my 2014 in april of 2014, have 105k miles on her at this point. The only things ive had go wrong have been the battery at the two year mark and the def heater. (I dont recommend running the def fluid low, cant prove this but i wouldnt doubt that i burned it up)

She has oodles of power (technical term) and passes anything you need to without really thinking about it, ease on the throttle and go. She clacks and makes all the random diesel noises she is supposed to, and i still have people give me odd looks when i use the green pump.

Wish the heater/ac controls had more "control". Windows seem to fog up more than i like. Drivers controls are fine, i use the steering wheel controls for the radio, otherwise leaning would be horrible.

I would buy it again. And i "may" buy another CTD to make a "track car" if i can get one for the right price.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Bought my 15 CTD five months ago, I have put little less than 10k miles on the car. I have had zero issues and the more I drive it the more I like it. My Chevy dealer has serviced the car two times and they do great work. When I first bought the car the front seats were not comfy, I am getting more use to it and long trips do fine just need to get out every few hours.

Like: fuel economy especially on highway, radio is good, ride is comfy, I have had a few tanks of 800 plus miles on long trips

Dislike: sometimes the frequent regens, Oem tires great for fuel economy not the best grip, my link radio sometimes cuts out around buildings or mountains

i really like the car and plan to drive it for a long time.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

are u buying used or are there any gen1 diesels left new?

no one here has a gen2 diesel, dunno when theyre available


----------



## TheRealHip (Sep 1, 2014)

I've got a 2014 and have 30k on it. Runs perfect no problems what so ever. Glad I got it.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

115000 miles and no regrets


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

boraz said:


> are u buying used or are there any gen1 diesels left new?
> 
> no one here has a gen2 diesel, dunno when theyre available



That's what I was going to ask. The last Cruze diesel was 2015. There is none for 2016. 2016 is a transition year for the Cruze between the 1st Gen (2016 Cruze Limited) and the 2nd Gen (2016). The diesel is expected to come back for 2017, but I certainly wouldn't expect it until fall at the earliest.

I don't know as you can find a new 2014/2015 diesel at this point. If you're going used, then all the issues of buying used comes into play.

The real key to the Cruze seem to be finding a good dealer that can take care of the problems. It doesn't have the be the same one you buy it from.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

ChevyGuy said:


> I don't know as you can find a new 2014/2015 diesel at this point. If you're going used, then all the issues of buying used comes into play.
> 
> The real key to the Cruze seem to be finding a good dealer that can take care of the problems. It doesn't have the be the same one you buy it from.


this.

id be scared to buy a used one


----------



## BUJonathan (Dec 15, 2015)

ChevyGuy said:


> That's what I was going to ask. The last Cruze diesel was 2015. There is none for 2016. 2016 is a transition year for the Cruze between the 1st Gen (2016 Cruze Limited) and the 2nd Gen (2016). The diesel is expected to come back for 2017, but I certainly wouldn't expect it until fall at the earliest.
> 
> I don't know as you can find a new 2014/2015 diesel at this point. If you're going used, then all the issues of buying used comes into play.
> 
> The real key to the Cruze seem to be finding a good dealer that can take care of the problems. It doesn't have the be the same one you buy it from.


I would buy a low-mileage used one. Preferably Certified Pre-Owned (CPO).


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

BUJonathan said:


> I would buy a low-mileage used one. Preferably Certified Pre-Owned (CPO).


even scarier

why did PO get rid of low mileage car?....everything was great? doubt it.

if the CPO comes with free loaner, fine...otherwise run away


----------



## BUJonathan (Dec 15, 2015)

boraz said:


> even scarier
> 
> why did PO get rid of low mileage car?....everything was great? doubt it.
> 
> if the CPO comes with free loaner, fine...otherwise run away


Auto Warranty: Two Warranties | GM Certified Pre-Owned


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

I bought mine used but it had 3700 miles and was a loaner from a dealer, I wouldn't let them service the car, I wanted my local dealer to service the car. If I were to buy used and it had been serviced, I would only buy if they had good service records, even Chevrolet dealers have put wrong oil in CTD or too much oil. Great cars if serviced properly, if wrong oil or too much oil, can be a major problem. It's pretty sad but just the way it is.

cpo just adds one year to the bumper to bumper and 12k extra miles. And maybe lower interest rate of borrowing. Not much else of real value, could be nice.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

BUJonathan said:


> Auto Warranty: Two Warranties | GM Certified Pre-Owned


says reimbursement of transportation expenses....is there a limit? its not specified.

i dont see any emissions equipment covered, thats the part of the car to be wary of.


----------



## BUJonathan (Dec 15, 2015)

IndyDiesel said:


> cpo just adds one year to the bumper to bumper and 12k extra miles. And maybe lower interest rate of borrowing. Not much else of real value, could be nice.


Lower interest rate, road side assistance, another year of bumper-to-bumper, and 6 years/100k miles powertrain warranty.


----------



## BUJonathan (Dec 15, 2015)

boraz said:


> says reimbursement of transportation expenses....is there a limit? its not specified.


Not sure. But something is better than nothing, right?




boraz said:


> i dont see any emissions equipment covered, thats the part of the car to be wary of.


That would be covered under the additional 1-year/12,000 miles of bumper-to-bumper and/or the federal emissions warranty. Since I drive 30,000 miles/year, the warranty mileage is more useful to me than the years.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

BUJonathan said:


> That would be covered under the additional 1-year/12,000 miles of bumper-to-bumper and/or the federal emissions warranty. Since I drive 30,000 miles/year, the warranty mileage is more useful to me than the years.


federal emissions warranty covers essentially nothing. thats been the issue.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

3 ppl have driven my car, and within a month bought one.

i was as honest/pessimistic with them as i am being with you.

if you go in, go in with eyes open at the possibilites...its not that every car will be a nightmare, but your car might be.

im looking to be fully deleted by the end of the year.


----------



## BUJonathan (Dec 15, 2015)

ChevyGuy said:


> That's what I was going to ask. The last Cruze diesel was 2015. There is none for 2016. 2016 is a transition year for the Cruze between the 1st Gen (2016 Cruze Limited) and the 2nd Gen (2016). The diesel is expected to come back for 2017, but I certainly wouldn't expect it until fall at the earliest.
> 
> I don't know as you can find a new 2014/2015 diesel at this point. If you're going used, then all the issues of buying used comes into play.
> 
> The real key to the Cruze seem to be finding a good dealer that can take care of the problems. It doesn't have the be the same one you buy it from.


There are actually a few new 2015 Cruze Diesels within 500 miles of me, at least according to Cars.com. How many of those ads are true, I don't know. I suspect some dealers are lazy and forget to take down sold inventory. Others are probably shady and keep listing their sold inventory on the chance that someone might come into the showroom and buy something else.


----------



## BUJonathan (Dec 15, 2015)

boraz said:


> 3 ppl have driven my car, and within a month bought one.
> 
> i was as honest/pessimistic with them as i am being with you.
> 
> ...


I appreciate the honest feedback. I'm kind of a tree hugger, so I'd keep the emissions equipment .


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

The CPO warranty of 6 years or 100k is new, that part I like for sure.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

IndyDiesel said:


> The CPO warranty of 6 years or 100k is new, that part I like for sure.


its til the car hits 100,000 miles, not 100,000 more miles from time of purchase


----------



## 2014Oilburner (Feb 1, 2015)

I've had my CTD for 1 year and 6 months now. My ride to work is around 40 miles one way and is mostly highway...this car has been perfect for me and I enjoy this car more than any other car I've owned so far...the fuel mileage has exceeded my expectations easily getting 10 to 15 miles more per gallon than my Honda Civic or Elantra got on the highway and around the same or slighty better in local driving... and diesel fuel has been the same price or cheaper than gasoline here in Delaware for nearly the last year so this CTD is saving me money with fuel....I love the engines torque and how solid feeling and quiet the car is at highway speed...just found out that the radio system fully supports my newest iPod showing what the iPod shows on it's display on the radio screen...not just files numbers, but the same graphics as the iPod... and car auto buttons control the iPod...very cool...my other car that was only one year older couldn't do that...anyways...my car has performed flawlessly and I hardly ever notice a regen with my car and the regen is simply a non issue for me. I love this car and it's a keeper for me...and that comes from someone who has traded off quite a few almost new cars for something newer. Are there things that I don't like ?...sure but mostly just nic pick things like I wish the steering wheel and heater controls were reversed and I wish GM could had fiqured a way to have a spare tire.


----------



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

BUJonathan said:


> obermd said:
> 
> 
> > I think you're an ideal candidate for the CTD. If you're concerned take a look at the Gen 2 LT Automatic.
> ...


I love my Cruze diesel, and I am not second guessing it getting rid of it, but my girlfriend has a 2011 Camry and it really is a great car. 50,000 trouble free miles (my diesel had a check engine light and needed an O2 sensor by 9,000, and now 1,000 miles later needs a side zone alert sensor due to module failure, and baby /take care of it is a vast understatement.) The Camry is more spacious for sure, and it is pretty quick too. Really is great, comfortable, reliable, trouble free transportation. She gets as good of mileage as me too since I drive in mixed conditions most the time.


----------



## BUJonathan (Dec 15, 2015)

CruzeDan said:


> I love my Cruze diesel, and I am not second guessing it getting rid of it, *but my girlfriend has a 2011 Camry and it really is a great car.* 50,000 trouble free miles (my diesel had a check engine light and needed an O2 sensor by 9,000, and now 1,000 miles later needs a side zone alert sensor due to module failure, and baby /take care of it is a vast understatement.) *The Camry is more spacious for sure, and it is pretty quick too. Really is great, comfortable, reliable, trouble free transportation. She gets as good of mileage as me too since I drive in mixed conditions most the time.*


I know what you mean, but I don't think I could bring myself to buying a Camry. I'm a car enthusiast, like the rest of you guys. The Camry is a perfectly fine car, and as an engineer, I appreciate that it's well designed. But it's appliance for comfortably getting from Point A to Point B and lacks soul and personality.

Now a Prius Prime... I might consider one of those when it comes out.


----------



## GlennGlenn (Nov 27, 2015)

BUJonathan said:


> I know what you mean, but I don't think I could bring myself to buying a Camry. I'm a car enthusiast, like the rest of you guys. The Camry is a perfectly fine car, and as an engineer, I appreciate that it's well designed. But it's appliance for comfortably getting from Point A to Point B and lacks soul and personality.
> 
> Now a Prius Prime... I might consider one of those when it comes out.



The Prius Prime, out this fall, is going to be at least $5-10 K more than a CTD. >$32K . It's brand new, so don't expect Toyota dealers to discount them and in general, Prius do not do as well on highway as CTD. Better in city for sure, but not highway, particularly if you're at >70 mph. If I were just doing city, close suburban driving, Prime would be better choice, but hybrid advantages evaporate on highway driving. I've driven new Prius ( not Prime obviously) and it's " meh" as far as character. CTD is one of best highway cars I've ever driven. Quiet, torquey and stable, solid.

Ive found 10 from your area, the closest being 230 miles and most much further.......seems like there's not a lot of discounting going on now because of TDI debacle. All the cars in my area ( new) <100 miles have sold.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

We've had our CTD since May 2014 - and I'd definitely buy a second one if the right opportunity presented itself. 

Prius? Garbage. No thanks. Toyota quality has tanked in the last half a decade or so - lot of cost cutting, the interiors are junk, the body structures (I'm a BIW engineer) are old and disappointing. They rely on the fact that people will just buy them without question - and unfortunately, that is the case.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Welcome to the forum @*BUJonathan* Wow, i am gone for a day and so many responses! I have 172K miles on my Cruze diesel and it's my favorite car out of many cars (over 80) that I have owned including high end cars. I would not hesitate to recommend one to anybody. They are not perfect, but based on my experience, they are great, well built cars. 

If you have some time, I did some detailed writeups at each major milestone.

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/64-g...sion/151073-150k-miles-2014-cruze-diesel.html


----------



## magnusson (Jun 15, 2014)

boraz said:


> even scarier
> 
> why did PO get rid of low mileage car?....everything was great? doubt it.
> 
> if the CPO comes with free loaner, fine...otherwise run away


I bought my Cruze new for $28000 Out the door with extended waranty. 2 years later it is worth $14250. OP, buy a used one and drive straight to fleece and delete all the Emission BS. You will have a fast fun car that gets 50 MPG and will last years and years.


----------



## justin13703 (May 2, 2016)

magnusson said:


> I bought my Cruze new for $28000 Out the door with extended waranty. 2 years later it is worth $14250. OP, buy a used one and drive straight to fleece and delete all the Emission BS. You will have a fast fun car that gets 50 MPG and will last years and years.


We got our fully loaded 14 CTD out the door for under 22k. Just gotta wait until the end of the year when they're about to release next years model, they'll give you all kinds of discounts and incentives trying to clear space for the new model.

But yeah, the emissions is my only worry with this car for long term reliability. I'll run it until it starts giving me problems emissions wise, then delete all that crap. If it gives me problems at all.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

I have had a 2012 CTD in Australia since new and now at nearly four years of ownership it has been trouble free. I came home from a 3 day trip on Saturday and travelled to a town 400km away and got back home again on one tank of fuel. I don't have DEF and regens go mostly unnoticed. It is a different engine to what the US uses but still a 2.0L diesel. I am also fortunate enough to have room for a full size spare tyre.


----------



## amped24 (May 31, 2015)

magnusson said:


> I bought my Cruze new for $28000 Out the door with extended waranty. 2 years later it is worth $14250. OP, buy a used one and drive straight to fleece and delete all the Emission BS. You will have a fast fun car that gets 50 MPG and will last years and years.


 Is fleece doing deletes now?


----------



## BUJonathan (Dec 15, 2015)

diesel said:


> Welcome to the forum @*BUJonathan* Wow, i am gone for a day and so many responses! I have 172K miles on my Cruze diesel and it's my favorite car out of many cars (over 80) that I have owned including high end cars. I would not hesitate to recommend one to anybody. They are not perfect, but based on my experience, they are great, well built cars.
> 
> If you have some time, I did some detailed writeups at each major milestone.
> 
> http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/64-g...sion/151073-150k-miles-2014-cruze-diesel.html


Diesel, thanks for the link and the warm welcome. It'll be some good afternoon reading!


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

Yes, without question. Just passed 75k on mine and it has been trouble free minus one issue the dealer caused.

Like, diesel I have had MANY cars and usually get bored with them quick. For some reason this car I bought as purely a commuter/daily/beater won me over and I plan on keeping it.

I do have my eye on a Volt now that my commute went from 88 miles a day to about 10. 

Diesel will still be parked in the driveway though.


----------



## BUJonathan (Dec 15, 2015)

diesel said:


> Welcome to the forum @*BUJonathan* Wow, i am gone for a day and so many responses! I have 172K miles on my Cruze diesel and it's my favorite car out of many cars (over 80) that I have owned including high end cars. I would not hesitate to recommend one to anybody. They are not perfect, but based on my experience, they are great, well built cars.
> 
> If you have some time, I did some detailed writeups at each major milestone.
> 
> http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/64-g...sion/151073-150k-miles-2014-cruze-diesel.html


 @diesel, I finally got around to reading your thread. It looks the car has been reliable, and most of the issues with the emissions equipment are related to the software programming and not the actual equipment. I was pleasantly surprised to see you're still on the original DPF at 173k miles!

Do you think it would be worth waiting a year for the 2017 Cruze diesel? I would hope they have more of the emissions issues worked out for the next generation.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I think it's worth waiting the few months (or however long it ends up taking - I'm being optimistic) to see what the new one will do, fuel economy-wise. Then make your assessment from there. Regardless, it'll be likely you'll see some of the 1st gen models go onto the market when their owners buy a 2nd gen.


----------



## BUJonathan (Dec 15, 2015)

MP81 said:


> I think it's worth waiting the few months (or however long it ends up taking - I'm being optimistic) to see what the new one will do, fuel economy-wise. Then make your assessment from there. Regardless, it'll be likely you'll see some of the 1st gen models go onto the market when their owners buy a 2nd gen.


That's actually a good suggestion. Perhaps the next Cruze will offer Lane Keep Assist with diesel? I think that would be a great combo for me.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

If it follows the Gen 1 theme - it will be equal to/above the Premier - meaning that would be an optional feature.

I'm hoping that they offer the diesel on more than just a range-topping trim level to expand sales. Regardless, there should be a trim level with the diesel that gives you lane-keep assist.


----------



## justin13703 (May 2, 2016)

I wish there was a trim level with the diesel that came with a manual transmission and manual everything for around 18k


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

BUJonathan said:


> @*diesel*, I finally got around to reading your thread. It looks the car has been reliable, and most of the issues with the emissions equipment are related to the software programming and not the actual equipment. I was pleasantly surprised to see you're still on the original DPF at 173k miles!
> 
> Do you think it would be worth waiting a year for the 2017 Cruze diesel? I would hope they have more of the emissions issues worked out for the next generation.


If you've driven one of the first gen diesels and like it, I don't think you can go wrong. There have been a few part upgrades to the gen 1 diesels, but none of those were problematic on my car. It may be related to the type of driving I do. That being said, I plan on buying a second gen at some point, but will probably continue to rack up the bulk of the miles on my gen 1.


----------



## Yes (10 mo ago)

GlennGlenn said:


> 7 month owner: (others such as @diesel have a LOT more miles and experience than I do)..................
> 
> Likes: Fuel mileage, torque , passing power, braking (CTD has larger brakes than std Cruze), comfort (some dont like front seats, BUT I find them great on trips), WS view, easy to see out of, few if any blindspots, quiet at speed (can hardly hear that engine hummmmmmmm (old Mazda joke) , decent stereom wi-fi is nice, On Star a plus, great in cross winds and windy conditions, no tramlining (following grooves in road), truckers give it big thumbs up when they know its a diesel (mine is badged), when fuel mileage is good, not many stops for fill-ups,
> 
> Dislikes: getting in and out of, car sits low, frequent regens (for me anyway) can become annoying and with resultant loss of fuel mileage, where you live in Chi-Town, like only to find bio diesel which currently is about 40 cents less than regular fuel; need to get a Scan Gauge II if you want to "really" monitor the car ($150.00); fear of long-term reliability with CELs, DEF tank issues,


Any updates to how it’s been?


----------



## Yes (10 mo ago)

2014Oilburner said:


> I've had my CTD for 1 year and 6 months now. My ride to work is around 40 miles one way and is mostly highway...this car has been perfect for me and I enjoy this car more than any other car I've owned so far...the fuel mileage has exceeded my expectations easily getting 10 to 15 miles more per gallon than my Honda Civic or Elantra got on the highway and around the same or slighty better in local driving... and diesel fuel has been the same price or cheaper than gasoline here in Delaware for nearly the last year so this CTD is saving me money with fuel....I love the engines torque and how solid feeling and quiet the car is at highway speed...just found out that the radio system fully supports my newest iPod showing what the iPod shows on it's display on the radio screen...not just files numbers, but the same graphics as the iPod... and car auto buttons control the iPod...very cool...my other car that was only one year older couldn't do that...anyways...my car has performed flawlessly and I hardly ever notice a regen with my car and the regen is simply a non issue for me. I love this car and it's a keeper for me...and that comes from someone who has traded off quite a few almost new cars for something newer. Are there things that I don't like ?...sure but mostly just nic pick things like I wish the steering wheel and heater controls were reversed and I wish GM could had fiqured a way to have a spare tire.


Any updates has it survived?


----------

